# A nice effective prop



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

I threw this together in a day, and it got rave reviews last Halloween: so it needs to be shared - build along with me!!

1 - get a large wine making bottle
2 - get a full "over the head" wolf mask
3 - get a large, strong party ballon
4 - build a stand (a square of 4x4 post chunks works).
5 - place a light in the stand facing up through the bottom of the bottle
6 - fill the bottle with water
7 - (this is the hard part  ). Place the ballon inside the mask, with the neck sticking out a hole in the top. Stuff the whole thing into the bottle while keeping the neck of the ballon available out the neck of the bottle.
Using a water ballon filler adopter on a hose, work water into the ballon so that it slowly expands the mask and drops down deeper into the bottle. Once filled enough, tie off the ballon and use the string to suspend the mask. You use water (not air) in the ballon to achieve a neutral bouyancy. I used 2 thin dowling rods to support and hold the mask in a forward facing position.

I made this much harder then it should have been by including a fish pump hose embeded in the mask to provide bubbles from the mouth - getting that into the bottle in one piece was a $%*&.










Enjoy!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great idea, thank you so much for sharing


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol...keep the balloon sticking out of the top. Exactly what kind of balloon did you use and how did you manage to keep the nozzle out? Compliments just for attempting that.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks great. Love the lighting also.


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> lExactly what kind of balloon did you use and how did you manage to keep the nozzle out?


I used a Large $8 Party ballon that is rated to be 3 feet wide when fully inflated - as you have correctly surmised, you need a lot of stretchability to keep access to it. I was drenched head to foot trying to inflate it with water .

This brief video show how the bubbles looked:

http://ftp.shaw.ca/clawback/Wolf.wmv


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I've got a bottle exactly like yours that I was going to use for a brain jar. But I already did that prop using a different jar. I'm game to give this a try - although I anticipate being pissed at you for getting me into it. 

I have a fish tank bubbler and I see Party City has 36" balloons. (No idea what color would be best.)

What mask did you use...where did you get it? I presume I should attach the tube to the inside mask with latex or silicon, before jamming the mask down in the jar? You said you stuck a dowell down there for stability. After jamming the mask in, or do you use it to feed the mask in the hole?

I'm figuring on a slight twist on it though. Presuming I get the damn thing setup and don't have to show up at your house for revenge. (Now knows why Kevin doesn't post his location.) I figure it would go with my lab theme and other lighted jars, if I added copper strapping and some copper pipes feeding in and out the sides.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very Clever! It looks great. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one to wind up wet/burned/soaked in goo because of a prop. At least you made it work and it looks awesome!


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> What mask did you use...where did you get it? I presume I should attach the tube to the inside mask with latex or silicon, before jamming the mask down in the jar? You said you stuck a dowell down there for stability. After jamming the mask in, or do you use it to feed the mask in the hole?


The mask was a garage sale 3$ pickup. It's a flexible "pull over you head" type with the opening at the back.

The tubing was hotglued/sown into the mask. It was very difficult get it to stay in place while twisting and shoving the mask into the bottle. Twice it came loose and I had to pull the whole thing out and start over.

The dowells were added after, as I found that the head would slowly rotate if left on it's own. ( the bubbles created a slight push to the side).

Once I have an idea, My prop building tends to be "More do, less think". Planning is highly overrated.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a great idea. I really like the way it came out. It is easy to see why it got good reviews. It has also given me a chance to do something I have wanted to for awhile. Now I have a reason to buy a Clinton mask. Cause I have wanted his head on a platter, ever since my little boy said ( daddy the president smokes dope? ).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the look of this piece! It was well worth the effort you went to.


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

The Watcher said:


> This is a great idea. I really like the way it came out. It is easy to see why it got good reviews. It has also given me a chance to do something I have wanted to for awhile. Now I have a reason to buy a Clinton mask. Cause I have wanted his head on a platter, ever since my little boy said ( daddy the president smokes dope? ).


When I think of "Clinton" and "Head", I'm not thinking about pot......


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool I really like it the lighting is awsome too!!!


----------

